# Found some junk this weekend



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Top 2 parts..


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Bottom one on wheels..


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Back of bottom..


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

what you going to keep in there?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nice junk








can i have them


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Found these also...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

physco 1 said:


> Found these also...


are those bins


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

holy sh*t that is noice


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

It's realy amazing what people don't want anymore,just need to look in the right places.The enclosures i need to house a Anaconda,red tail boa,water monitor and a few others that will be seprate in them.The tubs are for the rodents,way better than aquariums or making them,i spent more time making tubs for rodents than it's worth...


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Nice pickup Dave!


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

if i could only find some stuff like that too


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

looks like a fire hazard to me.







- lol
nice snatch


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Sorry guys,a bit misleading with the title,it was not free,it's other peoples junk,they just want it out.Lets put it this way,the electrical new cost more than i paid for everything...


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

SWEET!









Gotta love the "junk" eh?


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

That is cool, what are all the cables coming out the back for?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Damn you scored there!


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Damn hella nice!
U totally scored!!!!


----------

